# Used A6 or New Passat



## E28Don (Oct 31, 2001)

The title says it all. I've been looking at the new Passat, but just came across an "Audi Assured" 99 A6 Quattro, 2.8, 50K miles, for a fair bit less than Kelly and Edmunds book it. Assuming I can live with a used car (which I definitely can), is there any reason I shouldn't jump on this? Does this model have any foibles or shortcomings that I should look out for?
Thanks for any input.
Don


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (E28Don)*

well, if you drive 25k miles a year, you have the same warranty you would with the passat


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (E28Don)*

Get a E34


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (TabulaRasa)*

The primary shortcoming of this car is how heavy it is--the engine is weak
given the heft of the car. If that doesn't bother you, go for it, but get used
to the idea that you will change lanes by sliding in behind other cars,
not passing them...


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (E28Don)*

I have been wondering about the same thing. I love Audi's! I remember when the first AUdi's came out when I was about 9 or 10. Those ones didn't impress me much. But when the 1977 Audi 5000 came out I took notice. Compared to the crap coming out of detroit back then, the audi was a real stand out. Some friends of our from church bought one of those first ones. It was light green metalic with beige velour interior. I had heard my mom talking about the fact that these people had bought one of those new Audi 5000s but I hadn't seen it yet, when I was out riding my bike one evening and they came down the street in it. They had to drive very slowly so as to not run me over, so I got a very good look. The people actually looked better in that car! I loved the shape, I thought the color combination was beautifull, and I could here a slight hiss coming from the cis injection system. This was a cool car! After we had chatted for a moment through the window, they drove away. I'll never forget the lovely sound of that 5 cylinder motor. Audi has been my favorite maker ever since. I bought my first Audi about 10 yrs later, it was a 1980 5000 S, India red with luxurious brown velour, and a 5 spd. I like Audi's approach to design the best of all the car manufacturers. I've drooled over every new big Audi since then. When the 98 A6 came out I proclaimed it a masterpiece! 4 years later it still looks fantastic. 
Only problem? I've never been able to afford a new one. I used to change cars every year or so on average, some cars I only kept 6 months. I haven't bought a new car since dad quit helping me almost 20 years ago. Now that I have come to accept the realities of adulthood I'm keeping my cars a lot longer. I bought that Plymouth on a whim one time when my Audi had $500 and $1000'd me into the poorhouse. I liked it's looks, functionality, newness (it was 6 months old, and I got it for 2/3's new cost). But the first time I tried to drive it fast, I missed my Audi! I vowed that I would only Keep the car for a few months and then I would by a newer Audi again. I still have the thing. Over 10 years it has been the most reliable car I've ever owned. After I bought that car I went back to school for a few years and that put even most used Audi's out of my price range.
Now I am ready for a new car. I've figured out that the longer you own them the cheaper they get, and I enjoy keeping them in top notch shape. So I will be purchasing my first new car in 18 yrs soon, and I plan on keeping it for at least 10 years. Hey, if I can keep a Plymouth looking good for 10 years I can keep a new Audi or VW Pristine! I forcast that this new car will have 150 k mi. on it in ten years, and this time I want new.
Now reality again. The New Passat looks fantastic! It's exactly the same dimmensions as the A6, gets better mileage because I would get the 1.8t, and costs about $10k less comparably equiped. When I get out my pencil and work the numbers the Passat makes the most sense. I don't get emotional over the interior styling of the Passat though, and the interior of the A6 is so beautiful I get emotional. 
So I understand your dillema. A 2 year old A6 has exactly the same payment as a new passat. So if newness isn't important to you, get the A6. Personally, exceleration isn't that important to me, as long as it's adequate. My Lexus has good acceleration (except for 0-20), but is not as enjoyable of a driving experience as my Audis have been, and evrytime I punch it I get nervous about getting a ticket. 
You have to go drive the A6 to know for sure if it has adequate power for you. Once your eyes lay hold of the beautiful interior, your ears revel in the blissful silence of the cabin and the fantastic tunes coming from the Bose stereo, I think you will agree that it has all the acceleration that you need. Good luck!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (CarLuvrSD)*

Wow look, a novel!


----------



## Squall95JettaGL (Jun 5, 1999)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (CarLuvrSD)*

It could also depend on your occupation or lifestyle. A friend of mine, who also happens to be an insurance agent, loves my 97 A6, but now that he's in the market to buy a car again, he's planning on sticking with something a little less "flashy", as he calls it. 
His logic was that in this economy, even though he can afford a used Audi, he knows that he'd have a tough time pulling up to a client's business in an Audi and asking them to renew at a 10% increase. I know that i've caught some flak from friends and family about "must be nice to be rich enough to buy an Audi". I've stopped trying to explain that the payment is less than a new Passat. 
So, that's my input on the situation. You need to go with what you feel comfortable with. But in either situation, you know you have a great network of information and support in the Vortex (and AudiWorld.com if you get the Audi) for either car!
-John


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (Squall95JettaGL)*

I think that is the first time someone has used the words "flashy" and "A6" in the same sentence.








In MY2000 they changed the gearing of the transmission to allow for some faster accelration. My mother-in-law has a 97 A6 Avant with the old 4-speed automatic. The car feels a bit sluggish aroud town, I admit, but on the highway it has plenty of power! The interior is fantastic! Are you sure you can live with the automatic? Remember you can get the Passat with a manual transmission.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (VW Jetta GLS)*

It depends on where you live. I used to live in Logan utah. Cache Valley has about 75,000 humans and 100.000 cows. Audi's are comsidered an exotic up there.


----------



## fukengruven4f1a6t (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (E28Don)*

It is a heavy sled for the lowly 2.8 V6.
Only option is the 2.7T. Otherwise its a pig. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## JettaBoy04 (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (fukengruven4f1a6t)*

I love the A6, I mean that car is solid. Don't worry about it being slow-- because its not. I mean, you're getting so much in such a package that it is nice. Only problem is, someone else has driven it. My mom gets a new Audi every 3 years and has kept on going back 5000-100-100-A6-A6-A6 past 6 cars. I love Audis-- I mean you can't get much better.
ON the other hand, the Passat IS new. And the looks are pretty sweet, they won't be outdated for a FEW years, whereas the 1999 A6 is already outdated by the 2002 models. The Volkswagen Passat is made by the same people. Try them out, test drive them both see what you like better. Either way, you wont be dissapointed I'm sure.
Oh, word of advice, if you are going after the used A6, make sure you look under the front bumper at the "scratch bar" and make sure eveything's intact. I know I scraped up underneath the front bumper in my mom's A6 a few times







Also make sire all of its recalls are up to date. I know on my mom's 1998 A6 there were quite a few.
I think that's it. If you have any q's e-mail me.


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (JettaBoy04)*

This is an interesting topic. I have been in the market for a new Passat for quite awhile, but I recently decided to wait until I can pay for almost all in cash. I am putting away the equivelant of what I paid on my Jetta for 3 years. It is adding up quickly and I think I will be thankful in 2 years that I did this. Anyways.... the more and more I think about it the more and more I realize that I would rather have a 00 or 01 A6 2.7T in a couple of years than an 01 or 02 Passat at the same time. I am going to buy used no matter what... I have been leaning more and more towards the A6. Unless I stumble across an S4 Avante when the time is right.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (Fly952.0)*

Right on! Very smart to save up first. Personally I have really become acustomed to not having to carry full coverage insurance. I figure when it's 7 or 8 years old it's not worth it in many cases. 
I saw a 91 A6 2.7T today on E-bay with a $34,000 buy it now price. I imediately remembered this thread. It has every option and low miles. Thats a whole lot of car for the money!
Look.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=600581842


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (CarLuvrSD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Right on! Very smart to save up first. Personally I have really become acustomed to not having to carry full coverage insurance. I figure when it's 7 or 8 years old it's not worth it in many cases. 

I saw a 91 A6 2.7T today on E-bay with a $34,000 buy it now price. I imediately remembered this thread. It has every option and low miles. Thats a whole lot of car for the money!

Look.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=600581842 [HR][/HR]​wow...that is a sweet car for 34k


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (what)*

I can hardly beleive it didn't make reserve. If i'd been in the market I might have "bought it now".


----------



## ott (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (CarLuvrSD)*

I have experience with both: Spring '99 I got new Passat 2,8 Syncro, manual, sport seats, xenon and many other options. Drove it for two years and 90 k. km. before it was stolen this summer.








After that I decided to try Audi, and purchased '99 A6 2,8 Quattro Avant w. tiptronic, most options available w. 25 k. km on the clock. Have had the car for 5 months and driven 15 k. km.
Yes Audi is a bit slower than B5, due to it's higher weight and auto box, but sure it's not a pig - overtaking is not a problem on highway. There is significant difference in 0-100 kmh times 7,8 sec vs. 10,5 (I think), but this is not the whole truth - you just can launch harder with manual.
Other than performance, there is no contest between B5 and A6, latter one is much more satisfying car. Sure, there isn't much difference in driveability, but Audi's interior and feel of quality makes the difference. Price of the new A6 compared to new B5 is too much IMO, but slightly used A6 compared to new B5 is better choiche, at least it is for me.


----------



## Sneaky Wabbit (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I saw an 01 A6 2.7T today on E-bay with a $34,000 buy it now price. I imediately remembered this thread. It has every option and low miles. Thats a whole lot of car for the money!
Look.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=600581842 
wow...that is a sweet car for 34k[HR][/HR]​What I don't understand is why it has GY Eagles on it... I thought Audi was putting on Continentals these days?







I would expect something a little higher performance on a 2.7T.


----------



## vrsix_ (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (Sneaky Wabbit)*

My dad drives an A6 2.8 30v and now he ordered a new audi, 
the new 2.7t!
He won't believe the difference in power,and I will chip it for him.....hehe


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (vrsix_)*

I agree. I own a 2.8L A6 Avant. It is a slow car off the line, however, once it kicks in, it is pretty fun. I would highly recommned either the 2.7T (allroad in my case) or the 4.2l V8. Just my .02... Or just go for the S6...


----------



## eyeski (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Used A6 or New Passat (cooleremail)*

i just went through the same exercise and ended up w/ a '98 A8, audi-assured for $31,400 w/41k miles. 
the killer for the passat for me was no fold-down seats in the 4motion sedan..was thinking of spending the bucks for a new 2.7tA6 but there weren't any w/ ski bags. the only used A6 on the lot was a manual and i needed a tip.
althought the seats don't fold down on the A8, the trunk is huge! I leased it for the length of the warranty (2 yrs) and payments are the same as a new A6, slightly higher than a new passat but i'm driving a car that's 65k new!


----------

